# No me funciona la configuracion de teclado con kde5 plasma

## Carlos227

Tengo configurado el teclado en español con el archivo 

```
/etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/30-keyboard.conf

Section "InputClass"

        Identifier "keyboard-all"

        Driver "evdev"

        Option "XkbLayout" "es"

        Option "XkbRules" "xorg"

EndSection
```

El problema de esto es que ignora cualquier cambio que haga con kde5 en la configuración del teclado, incluso si borro el archivo me queda por defecto un teclado en ingles.

¿Como puedo hacer para que funcione desde las preferencias del sistema de kde5? así se puede tener diferente configuración por usuario.

----------

## chrootman

Siempre hago esto:

Me voy a System Settings > Input Device > Keyboard > Configure Layouts: Add

o

kcmshell5 keyboard

Agrego un Language y lo subo al primero.

Otro comando que siempre me ha sido útil es 'setxkbmap es' o 'loadkeys es', también se puede agregar a un #!/bin/sh.

https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Keyboard_layout_switching

https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Xorg_(Espa%C3%B1ol)/Keyboard_configuration_(Espa%C3%B1ol)

https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Xorg_(Espa%C3%B1ol)

https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Localization/Guide/es

https://packages.gentoo.org/packages/x11-apps/setxkbmap

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-1105274-start-0.html

En xorg tengo algo como eso.

```
# Written by systemd-localed(8), read by systemd-localed and Xorg. It's

# probably wise not to edit this file manually. Use localectl(1) to

# instruct systemd-localed to update it.

Section "InputClass"

        Identifier "system-keyboard"

        MatchIsKeyboard "on"

        Option "XkbLayout" "es"

        Option "XkbOptions" "terminate:ctrl_alt_bksp"

EndSection
```

```
Section "InputClass"

        Identifier "keyboard-all"

        Driver "evdev"

        Option "XkbLayout" "es"

        MatchIsKeyboard "on"

EndSection
```

Tambien agregarlo a .xinitrc.

También agregar keymap="ES" a /etc/conf.d/keymaps

# rm /lib/rc/console/keymap; rc-update add keymaps boot; reboot

----------

## Carlos227

No me funciona esto, no importa que elija, se queda como esta en la configuración de xorg

```
kcmshell5 keyboard

Couldn't load plugin "kcms/kcm_keyboard" : "The shared library was not found."  -- falling back to old-style loading from desktop file
```

Este comando también falla, me dice 

```
setxkbmap es

Error loading new keyboard description
```

y este otro tambien,

```
loadkeys en

Couldn't get a file descriptor referring to the console
```

Lo demas ya lo tengo configurado, pero tengo una pregunta, ¿que hace esta linea?

```
MatchIsKeyboard "on"
```

----------

## chrootman

 *Carlos227 wrote:*   

> No me funciona esto, no importa que elija, se queda como esta en la configuración de xorg
> 
> ```
> kcmshell5 keyboard
> 
> ...

 

https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=243986

https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=128533

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-6952670.html

Parece que es un problema con la versión de x11-misc/xkeyboard-config, podrías intentar hacer un downgrade a la versión posterior a la que tienes, enmascarando esa o aplicar un patch creando un overlay local.

https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Knowledge_Base:Accepting_a_keyword_for_a_single_package

https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Patches

https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Custom_repository

Es una opción por defecto de gentoo en vmware para habilitar el teclado y la otra es de archlinux. No estoy en gentoo en este momento.

----------

## Luciernaga

En mi caso tengo puesto lo siguiente y funciona:

/etc/portage/make.conf

....

L10N=es es-ES"

/etc/locale.gen

es_ES ISO-8859-15

es_ES@euro ISO-8859-15

es_ES.UTF-8 UTF-8

C.UTF-8 UTF-8

/etc/portage/package.use/package.use

app-text/aspell l10n_es l10n_es_ES

/home/<user>/.xinitrc

#!/bin/sh

setxkbmap -model pc105 -layout es

exec dbus-launch --exit-with-session startplasma-x11

..... y NO FALLA nunca.

Saludetes  :Smile: 

----------

## natrix

Hola:

Si usas KDE5 probablemente tengas systemd; no olvides cargar el keymap que necesites:

```
localectl list-keymaps

localectl set-keymap es

```

https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Localization/Guide/es

----------

## quilosaq

 *Carlos227 wrote:*   

> ...
> 
> Este comando también falla, me dice 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Prueba a reinstalar xkeyboard-config.

----------

